# Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?



## Siever (15. Oktober 2013)

Mahlzeit#h
Mich beschäftigt seit ein paar Tagen die Frage, welchen Werkstoff ich für meine erste EigenbauRute verwenden soll. 
Ich persönlich stehe eigentlich total auf Kork, auch wenn dieser nach ein paar Jahren immer etwas speckig und dreckig wird. Irgendwie vermittelt mir Kork ein besseres, wärmeres Gefühl. Und hübscher und natürlicher finde ich es auch.

Allerdings finde ich keinen Korkgriff, der exakt meinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Vielleicht forme ich mir aber auch einen nach meinen Wünschen.

Bei den Duplongriffen habe ich allerdings was die Formen angeht eine bessere Auswahl gefunden.

Wie sieht`s denn generell bei euch aus? Lieber Kork oder doch Duplon??


----------



## Bobster (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

Alle meine Ruten haben einen klassischen Korkgriff,
welchen ich zusätzlich mit Bootslack 3x lackiert habe :q

Aber jeder so wie er möchte...ich pers. kann mich mit
Moosgummi nicht anfreunden


----------



## Seele (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

Kommt stark auf die Rute an, aber ich finde Duplon einfach moderner. Sollte allerdings von guter Qualität sein. Baue eigentlich nur Fliegenruten mit Kork auf. 
Kannst dich aber auch nach anderen Materialien umschauen, da gibts schon mehr.


----------



## Siever (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



Seele schrieb:


> Kannst dich aber auch nach anderen Materialien umschauen, da gibts schon mehr.


Ja, ich weiß, vom Elefantenvorhautleder bis zum Holz einer 1000jährigen Trauerweide gibt es so allerhand Materialien. Ich wollte mich nur erstmal mit den Standard- Zeug vertraut machen, um überhaupt erstmal in den Bereich Rutenbau zu schnuppern... . (`kannst mir aber tatsächlich gerne mal per PN ein paar interessante Sachen dazu erzählen. Wäre dir dankbar!)

Und bei den Ruten von der Stange haben bis auf einige Karpfenruten eigentlich alle Kork bei mir. Duplon ist zwar moderner, aber ich finde es irgendwie komisch...


----------



## Andal (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

An Meeres- und Karpfenruten immer Duplon, aber keinen gestückelten, sondern durchgehend. Im Salzwasser einfach haltbarer und wenn der Griff mal angeschmuddelt ist, viel einfacher und spurloser zu reinigen. Außerdem sehen bestimmte Ruten für meinen Geschmack viel besser aus, wenn sie all black daherkommen.

Was auch richtig gut aussehen kann, sind Fullduplongriffe, die aus farblich unterschiedlichen Teilen zusammengesetzt sind. Da gibt es ein paar echte Künstler unter den Griffmachern!

An allen anderen Ruten bevorzuge ich durchgehenden Kork, der noch vor der ersten Bekanntschaft mit Wasser eine Behandlung mit einer Mischung aus Bienen- und Carnaubawachs bekommt. Das feuert nicht nur den Kork optisch an, sondern macht ihn auch unempfindlicher gegenüber Dreck und allemeinem Verschleiß. Die schönsten Korkgriffabschlüsse sind für mich die von Bruce & Walker. Die sind so schöne Knubbel, die beim Werfen perfekt in die Hand schmeicheln.


----------



## Andal (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



Siever schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich nur erstmal mit den Standard- Zeug vertraut machen, um überhaupt erstmal in den Bereich Rutenbau zu schnuppern...



Duplon ist, richtig ausgemessen und entsprechend ausgesucht, viel einfacher zu verarbeiten als Kork. Um Kork perfekt zu montieren bedarf es spezieller Kleber, die ein gewisse Geschwindigkeit bei der Verarbeitung voraussetzen, wenn es absolut 1a werden soll. Auch der abschließende Schliff ist so eine Sache. Da ist eine elektrische Rutenbaubank schon mehr als praktisch.

Baust du diese erste Rute aus einem vollständigen Bausatz, oder aus einzeln gekauften Teilen, was wirds überhaupt für eine Rute?


----------



## vermesser (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

Wenn ich die Wahl habe, immer durchgehenden Kork, gefolgt von geteiltem Kork und dann halt Duplon...


----------



## Seele (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



Andal schrieb:


> Duplon ist, richtig ausgemessen und entsprechend ausgesucht, viel einfacher zu verarbeiten als Kork. Um Kork perfekt zu montieren bedarf es spezieller Kleber, die ein gewisse Geschwindigkeit bei der Verarbeitung voraussetzen, wenn es absolut 1a werden soll. Auch der abschließende Schliff ist so eine Sache. Da ist eine elektrische Rutenbaubank schon mehr als praktisch.
> 
> Baust du diese erste Rute aus einem vollständigen Bausatz, oder aus einzeln gekauften Teilen, was wirds überhaupt für eine Rute?


 

Das sehe ich ganz anders. Gerade das Duplon schleifen kann richtig bescheiden werden. Dafür ist Kork schleifen richtig easy. Ebenso nimmt man dafür keinen speziellen Kleber sondern den gleichen wie bei Duplon. Geschwindkeit ist einstellbar, aber 10min reichen aus. Muss ja nur drauf geschmiert werden und der Griff drauf geschoben werden. Den Rest hat man ja vorbereitet. Falls das mal nicht klappt, mix ich halt nochmal 5ml Kleber an. 
Abschließenden Schliff gibts normal nicht weil man das ja vorher macht somit komm ich ja viel besser an die Sache dran. 
Elektrische Wickelbank ist nur bei langen und vielen Wicklungen praktisch ansonsten hast kaum Vorteile wenn z.B. ne Fliegenrute baust wo eh am Schluss nur 1cm Wicklungen hast. 


Interessante Materialien sind auch Schrumpfschlauch oder Carbonhülsen. Birkenrinde kommt auch richtig pervers, aber glaub ich weniger für den Anfänger geeignet.


----------



## Siever (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



Andal schrieb:


> Baust du diese erste Rute aus einem vollständigen Bausatz, oder aus einzeln gekauften Teilen, was wirds überhaupt für eine Rute?



Nee, ich wollte keinen fertigen Bausatz kaufen. Im Prinzip möchte ich mit einer einteiligen, knapp 2m langen Rute anfangen (WG 5-30 o. 10-40g). Möchte ein Stöckchen zum Barsche, Forellen und Döbel zockeln...  . Im Prinzip geht es mir im Moment aber erst einmal ums reine basteln. In der Hoffnung, mir irgendwann mal richtige Wunschruten vernünftig bauen zu können.


----------



## Andal (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

@ Seele:

Zwei Angler, drei Meinungen und wenn es dann ums Basteln geht, sind wir schon bei fünf. 

Duplon bekommt man so passgenau zu kaufen, dass man nichts mehr schleifen muss, wenn man nicht will. Kork kann man sich aber auch gleich so zugerichtet holen, dass es nur noch ums hinpappen geht. Es wird immer so kompliziert, wie man es sich macht und wie weit die Teile vorgefertigt sind.

Ich mische zum Beispiel gar keinen Kleber an. Ich nehme einen wasserfesten Holzkleber aus dem Fensterbau. Der ist lösungsmittelfrei, auf Wasserbasis und hat eine sehr lange offene Zeit. Die Arbeiten müssen zwar recht lange trocknen, aber es ist ja auch kein Wettrennen. Ein Spezl dagegen schwört auf aufschäumenden PU-Leim, bei dem man wirklich fix arbeiten muss. Am Ende sieht man bei uns beiden keinen Unterschied.

Ich habe auch keine elektrische Wickelbank, hätte aber grad bei den Lackarbeiten sehr gerne eine. So von wegen Lacknasen und so weiter. Da muss man eben improvisieren, oder fürchterlich investieren.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> neu.
> 
> Wobei ich persönlich nix gegen eine gewisse Verdreckung habe. Eigentlich müssen sogar Fischschuppen dran kleben :q.



Seh ich genau so, 'ner oft benutzten Rute darf man das auch ansehen, Blut und Keim bilden hier gewissermaßen eine Patina des Erfolgs!:q


----------



## Katteker (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

Ganz eindeutig Kork! Sieht besser aus und fühlt sich besser an, finde ich. Hab zwar auch ein paar Ruten mit Duplongriff, zukünfige Ruten werden aber nur noch mit Kork gekauft. 
Was aber garnicht geht: Korkgriff, auf dem die ersten Jahre noch die Plastikfolie als Schutz bleibt. Das geht garnicht!!!

Kork muss altern. Eine Rute mit Korkgriff sieht erst nach ein paar Jahren aus wie eine richtige Angel!

Wenn ich an meine alte Spinnrute denke: Der Kork ist schon ganz dunkel, an ein paar Stellen ist er auch schon etwas rausgebröckelt, am unteren Ende ist er schon ganz dreckig durch das abstellen auf dem Boden... Traumhaft :l


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

Kork zum angucken, aber Duplon finde ich angenehmer in der Hand.


----------



## Andal (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

Jetzt muss aber erst mal irgendwas her, woran der Schodder später kleben kann! 

@ Siever:

Wenn du den Blank hast, dann messe den gründlichst aus. Wo kommt der Rollenhalter hin? Wie lang ist das Teil und welche Durchmesser hat der Blank an diesen Stellen? Dann bestimmst du die Längen und Innendurchmesser von Vor- und Hintergriff und den Innendurchmesser des Blanks am Rutenende, wenn es ein Abschluss werden soll, der Plug-in montiert wird. Nun heißt es nur noch die Angebote durchforsten, damit alles auch die richtigen Maße hat. Wenn alles da ist, den Springpunkt ermitteln und los gehts. Später gehts dann mit der Beringung weiter.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

Ich mag gerne einen Mix...also Kork und Duplon


----------



## weserwaller (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

Lass Dich inspirieren #6

Am wichtigsten ist was Dir gefällt. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92494&page=124





Andal schrieb:


> Wenn alles da ist, den Springpunkt ermitteln und los gehts. Später gehts dann mit der Beringung weiter.



Neben dem Springpunkt sind aber auch Overlap und Krümmung gleichbedeutend.


----------



## Albangler (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

Klassisch: 100% Kork. Sieht gut aus und ist praktisch.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Seh ich genau so, 'ner oft benutzten Rute darf man das auch ansehen, Blut und Keim bilden hier gewissermaßen eine Patina des Erfolgs!:q



Seh ich ähnlich. Dreck und Fischschuppen sowie Blut müssen nicht grade sein, aber gegen einen alternden Kork, wo evtl. auch ein paar mini Stückchen draus fehlen habe ich nichts.

Meine Korkgriffe dürfen in Würde altern und bekommen keine chirurgischen Eingriffe. 

Bei den Karpfenruten und teilweise Spinnruten bevorzuge ich Duplon. 

Bei den restlichen Allroundruten (Float, Spiro, leichte Grundruten) sowie einigen (UK) Spinnruten, bevorzuge ich Kork.


----------



## Franky (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

Ich favorisiere auch generell Korkgriffe. Natürlich fühlt sich besser an


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

Moin . Im großen und ganzen ist es mir schei.egal, aus welchen material meine Rutengriffe sind. Aber rein vom Optischen her gesehen, ganz klar Kork.


----------



## Bodensee89 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

Kork...am besten durchgängig.


Habe mir anfang des Jahres extra neue Karpfenruten gekauft weil ich mich am geteilten Duplon satt gesehen hab....


----------



## Tigersclaw (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

Huhu 

Duplon eindeutig... sieht moderner aus...nicht so "altbacken" wie reines Kork. Ich hätte auch nix dagegen, wenn meine fliegenruten duplomgriffe hätten ...
Ich find Kork (in guter/sehr guter qualität) treibt einfach die Preise hoch. Und bei günstigen (fliegen-)ruten hab ich das problem, das der Kork viel geflickschustert ist, und man so immer mal löcher und Kitstelleln hat, obwohl der Blank ganz vernümpftig ist. Bei duplom wäre das nicht passiert.
 Bei meinen Feederruten hab ich n mix aus duplon und Kork... das würde auch gehen 

claw


----------



## sevone (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



Siever schrieb:


> Mahlzeit#h
> 
> Ich persönlich stehe eigentlich total auf Kork, auch wenn dieser nach ein paar Jahren immer etwas speckig und dreckig wird. Irgendwie vermittelt mir Kork ein besseres, wärmeres Gefühl. Und hübscher und natürlicher finde ich es auch.



Hallo, rein vom Feeling her ist mir gleich, ob ich auf Duplon greife, oder auf Kork.
Allerdings finde ich Kork z.B. schöner und zeitloser, wenn der Griff durchgehend ist. Bei einem geteilten Griff hingegen finde ich Duplon optisch ansprechender.
Vorteil von Kork: auch der dreckigste Korkgriff lässt sich schnell und einfach wieder bis auf "Auslieferungsniveau" reinigen, wenn man einen fechten Abwaschschwamm (nicht die "grobe" Seite!) mit ein wenig Spüli benetzt und den Griff damit putzt. Klappt super, ist extrem einfach und der Griff sieht danach echt wieder gut aus.
Wenn allerdings Duplon erstmal "speckig" ist, wüsste ich keine Abhilfe.
Ihr etwa?


----------



## Bobster (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

Ein Bild....tausend Worte |kopfkrat

Die mit dem lackierten Korkgriff ist übrigens meine #6


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



sevone schrieb:


> Wenn allerdings Duplon erstmal "speckig" ist, wüsste ich keine Abhilfe.
> Ihr etwa?



Lauwarmes Wasser und Kernseife. Bis jetzt wurde damit noch jeder Duplon wieder sauber, ohne zu zerfleddern. Aber nur mit den Fingern rauswaschen und ja keine Schaber, oder dergleichen verwenden.

Wie schon gesagt, gefällt mir bei Duplon, dass man mit Farben spielen kann und auf sehr einfachem Wege so einen Selbstbau noch zusätzlich "personalisieren" kann, wobei mir aktuell schwarz von oben bis unten am besten gefällt.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

Ganz klar ist mir ein Korkgriff lieber, da bin ich sehr konservativ!
Genau so kann ich mich nicht mit zweiteiligen Griffen anfreunden.
Nur befürchte ich, dass ich dies irgendwann muss, da durchgehende Korkgriffe wohl eine "aussterbende" Gattung sind!
Mir ist Kork jedenfalls von der Haptik und auch seitens der Optik lieber, als der, in meinen Augen billig aussehende Duplon!
Schon alleine diese schauderhafte Farbe lässt mich immer an Recyclingkunststoff denken!
Wie eingeschmolzene und neu zusammengepappte, aufgeschäumte Autoreifen!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

Der Gipfel der Scheusslichkeiten ist, neben den Tennibandgriffen von Teleskopruten, der Schrumpfschlauch"griff" an Karpfenruten. Da fehlt als Abschlusskappe nur noch der eiserne Spitz, dass man den Stock direkt in den Boden rammen kann.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



> Der Gipfel der Scheusslichkeiten ist, neben den Tennibandgriffen von Teleskopruten, der Schrumpfschlauch"griff" an Karpfenruten.



Stimmt,es geht noch schlimmer als Duplon!

@Andal,du schreibst da was von Farben bei Duplon.
Welche gibt es denn?
Ich kenne nur diesen häßlichen Antrazitton,sowie ein noch häßlicheres Camouflagedisign!

Jürgen


----------



## Tigersclaw (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

ähmm wieso lackiert ihr eure Kockgriffe? dacht das isn naturmatierial und es sollte atmen können.. durch die "Lackschicht" fast ihr ja quasi auch nur auf ne art "Kunstoff"....
Duplon müsste es doch eigentlich (theoretisch) in allen farben geben...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

Kork ist für mich persönlich eindeutig der schönere und von der Haptik angenehmere Griff als Duplon und wenn man Kork mal reinigen will kann man das gut mit einfacher Handwaschpaste (z.B. von Aldi) machen, dann sieht Kork wieder fast aus wie neu. 
Allerdings hat Duplon aus praktischen Gründen bei manchen Rutentypen seine Berechtigung, bei mir meist bei Ruten für den Meeresbereich vom Boot (Pilken, Naturköderfischen etc.), da ist Duplon gegen Salzwasser, Schleim, Blut etc. einfach widerstandsfähiger und kann leichter gereinigt werden.
Deswegen kommen bei mir bei schweren Ruten fürs Meer Duplon-Griffe dran, ansonsten stehe ich auf guten Kork (besonders bei Spinn- unfd Fliegenruten) auch wenn er etwas teurer ist als Duplon. Wenn man es dann mit Griffmaterialien weiter auf die Spitze treiben will  kann man ja bei Spinn- und Fliegenruten für den Eigenbau auch mit Birkenrinde (evtl. sogar im Materialmix mit anderen Materialien) ausprobieren-ist zwar 'ne Heidenarbeit aber sieht einfach toll aus#6 
Ansonsten empfehle ich Dir zum Thema Griff und auch zum sonstigen Rutenbau mal das Rutenbauforum (www.rutenbauforum.de)

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Knispel (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Stimmt,es geht noch schlimmer als Duplon!
> 
> @Andal,du schreibst da was von Farben bei Duplon.
> Welche gibt es denn?
> ...


 
Die ersten Kataloge sind ja raus - das hier scheint die Trendfarbe 2014 zu sein - der Renner bei Schimanski und Co. da steh ich voll drauf:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-5gnz0tP4QIU/TZ2O1kWHG_I/AAAAAAAABAc/XYdVmuRuPTM/s1600/pink+rod.jpg


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> ähmm wieso lackiert ihr eure Kockgriffe? dacht das isn naturmatierial und es sollte atmen können.. durch die "Lackschicht" fast ihr ja quasi auch nur auf ne art "Kunstoff"....
> Duplon müsste es doch eigentlich (theoretisch) in allen farben geben...


Lackieren ist bei Korkgriffen kontraproduktiv, das Korkgefühl geht verloren (Griff wird glatt und härter) und der Kork kann nicht mehr atmen, wie Du schon sagst. Wenn man Kork etwas schützen und pflegen will,  gibt es sog. "Cork-Sealer" (http://www.rutenschmied.de/u40-korkseal-p-182.html?bigwareCsid=d40488af037d2f831655759dde844cde ) der imprägniert und schützt ohne den Kork zu "verkleistern".

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## robdasilva (16. Oktober 2013)

Dublon gibt's in einigen RAL Farben.
Der teure Duplon ist auch schwarz.
Da gibt's genauso Unterschiede wie bei Kork.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> Duplon müsste es doch eigentlich (theoretisch) in *allen farben* geben...


Gibt es auch #h:
http://www.rutenschmied.de/duplonsc...?bigwareCsid=d40488af037d2f831655759dde844cde
http://www.rutenbau.eu/shop/griffmaterial-duplon-c-34_48.html


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Stimmt,es geht noch schlimmer als Duplon!
> 
> @Andal,du schreibst da was von Farben bei Duplon.
> Welche gibt es denn?
> ...



http://www.house-of-brunner.de/shop?action=showcategory&categoryID=376

http://www.house-of-brunner.de/shop?action=showcategory&categoryID=2400

Es gibt auch farbigen Kork...

http://www.house-of-brunner.de/shop?action=showcategory&categoryID=2400

...und das ist nur ein Anbieter.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



> Die ersten Kataloge sind ja raus - das hier ist die Trendfarbe 2014 :
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-5gnz0tP4QIU/TZ2O1kWHG_I/AAAAAAAABAc/XYdVmuRuPTM/s1600/pink+rod.jpg


Oh, die ist aber hübsch!



> Wenn man Kork etwas schützen und pflegen will,  gibt es sog. "Cork-Sealer" (http://www.rutenschmied.de/u40-korks...55759dde844cde ) der imprägniert und schützt ohne den Kork zu "verkleistern".



Ich habe mal den Korkgriff einer alten Sportex mit einer Leinöl-Terpentin
Mischung eingelassen.Der Kork wird dadurch etwas dunkler, Wasser perlt
ab und von der Haptik her kein großer Unterschied zu unbehandelt!

@Andal, danke für die weiteren farblichen Geschmacklosigkeiten!
Das Kork auch eingefärbt zu erhalten ist,war mir gänzlich unbekannt!
Mir ist schon das Material Duplon so unsympatisch, dass da auch keine lieblichen Farben etwas daran ändern können.
Dazu habe ich mich gerade mal befragt,welche Farbe mir überhaupt gefallen würde.
Dazu fällt mir auch nix ein!
Eine gute Verwendung von Duplon fällt mir jedoch ein, man könnte damit den Bootsrand abpolstern, um die guten Blanks zu schützen!

Jürgen


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der Kork wird* dadurch etwas dunkler, Wasser perlt
> ab *und von der Haptik her kein großer Unterschied zu unbehandelt!


Eine Nuance dunkler wird der Kork auch durch solchen Cork-Sealer ansonsten ist der Effekt ähnlich #6


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Wenn man es dann mit Griffmaterialien weiter auf die Spitze treiben will  kann man ja bei Spinn- und Fliegenruten für den Eigenbau auch mit Birkenrinde (evtl. sogar im Materialmix mit anderen Materialien) ausprobieren-ist zwar 'ne Heidenarbeit aber sieht einfach toll aus#6



Da kann man sich spielen bis zum geht nicht mehr...

...Winding Checks aus poliertem Büffelhorn... Spacer aus Rentierhorn mit Scrimshaw-Verzierung... Griffe aus Lederscheiben... Abschlusskappen aus Edelhölzern. Da kann man es so richtig krachen lassen. Es fängt zwar dann nicht einen einzigen Fisch mehr, aber die moralische Wirkung ist ungeheuerlich!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



Andal schrieb:


> Da kann man sich spielen bis zum geht nicht mehr...
> 
> ...Winding Checks aus poliertem Büffelhorn... Spacer aus Rentierhorn mit Scrimshaw-Verzierung... Griffe aus Lederscheiben... Abschlusskappen aus Edelhölzern. Da kann man es so richtig krachen lassen.


#6#6#6:vik:


----------



## Tigersclaw (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

am ende landet so eine rute eher zuhause in ner Glasvitriene als am wasser und Fisch... 

ne Angelrute ist für mich nur ne art werkzeug: sie muss funktionieren (Werfen, köderkontakt usw), gut zu handhaben sein und leicht zu "warten/reinigen" sein.... alles andere is luxus...

Ich glaub nicht, das die fische schlange stehen und warten bis sie mit hilfe einer Kork- chinchillazahn -Highend rute ausm Wasser gezogen werden 

Vergesst nicht: wenn der Fisch eure Super"rute" sieht, isses eh schon zu spät für Ihn


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

Auch wenn ich solche speziellen Griffe baue und einige Ruten auch mit Zierwicklungen etc. versehe, ich habe kein Skrupel sie auch am Wasser einzusetzen, *bei mir kommt nix in die Vitrine*.
Die alleroberste Prio muss für mich *immer* der Einsatz am Wasser sein...wenn's dann noch hübsch aussieht ist das ein Bonus aber keine Vorraussetzung.|rolleyes

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> am ende landet so eine rute eher zuhause in ner Glasvitriene als am wasser und Fisch...
> 
> ne Angelrute ist für mich nur ne art werkzeug: sie muss funktionieren (Werfen, köderkontakt usw), gut zu handhaben sein und leicht zu "warten/reinigen" sein.... alles andere is luxus...
> 
> ...



"Diese Trauben sind mir eh zu sauer, sprach der Fuchs...!" - Nein, das unterstelle ich dir niemals. Und an der Fängigkeit der Rute ändert es schon gar nichts. Aber es ist einfach schön, sich mit solchen Arbeiten zu beschäftigen, sie anschließend voller Stolz zu bewundern und dauerhaft fischbar sind sie obendrein. Also warum nicht die Leidenschaft Angeln, durch die Leidenschaft kreativer Arbeit ergänzen? Es muss nicht immer alles nur einen profanen Sinn haben, manche Dinge dürfen einfach nur schön sein!


----------



## Tigersclaw (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

 Andal:  wer hat der kann ( das unterstell ich dir aber auch nicht  )

Und sicher wenn man selber ne rute aufbaut, und damit dann noch fische fängt, is sicher n sau gutes gefühl. Und wenn man sich schon die Arbeit macht, solls auch gefallen bzw den eigenen Qualitätsansprüchen genügen.

Ich für meinen Teil werd (wenn ich mal zeit, platz,können  und Lust hab) ne Fliegenrute mit duplon griff bauen.... einfach weils anders ist und damit das Fliegenfischen endlich mal von dem "versnobten" image wegkommt .. aber ob und wann das mal wird... achselzuck


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



> einfach weils anders ist und damit das Fliegenfischen endlich mal von dem "versnobten" image wegkommt ..



Der Eindruck von angelnden Snobs, liegt aber eher an den "Darstellern",
als am verwendeten Griffmaterial!

Jürgen


----------



## Tigersclaw (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

@jürgen: jupp.. nur leider landet ma selbst schnell in der ecke, ohne das man sich kennt


also könnte man (um aufs thema zurückzukommen) sagen, das Tratitionalisten eher Kork bevorzugen und der "moderne" Angler (keine wertung!!!, mir fällt nuir grade nicht ein wie ichs besser umschreiben kann) eher Duplon bevorzugt?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der Eindruck von angelnden Snobs, liegt aber eher an den "Darstellern",
> als am verwendeten Griffmaterial!
> 
> Jürgen



Obwohl es durchaus Spass macht , diesen "Snobs" ein gequältes Gesicht zu entlocken .
Den unten angehängten Fliegenrutengriff hat z.B. ein Freund von mir gebaut #6


----------



## Siever (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

@Andal: danke für deine Links. Die Seite kannte ich gar nicht. Du machst mir die Auswahl meiner Komponenten nicht gerade einfacher;+|bigeyes


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

Vor allem wer Zeit hat, der kann wirklich. Hast und Zeitdruck, woher auch immer, ist der schlimmste Feind bei solchen Arbeiten. Ganz egal, ob du ein Buch schreibst, einen Messergriff, oder einen Angelrute machst. Die Kosten sind dabei meistens irgendwo unter ferner liefen, was das Material angeht. Wenn solche Stücke verkauft werden ist die Manpower zu bezahlen, die vielen Stunden, die darin stecken. 

Wenn man sich eine Angel selber baut, dann schlägt halt der Blank zu Buche, weil sich sicher keiner einen popeligen Prügel zulegen wird, sondern etwas ordentliches. Die Anbauteile sind da das geringere auf der Rechnung. Die Spielereien an der Optik sind oft nur Cent-Beträge. Aus einem Stückchen Kirsch- oder Birnbaumholz lässt sich für lau ein wunderschöner Griffabschluss machen. Messer, Feile und Schleifpapier... mehr braucht es nicht und es schaut nach Wunder was aus... und so weiter und so fort.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> also könnte man (um aufs thema zurückzukommen) sagen, das Tratitionalisten eher Kork bevorzugen und der "moderne" Angler (keine wertung!!!, mir fällt nuir grade nicht ein wie ichs besser umschreiben kann) eher Duplon bevorzugt?



Ich würde es nicht auf "traditionell" und "modern" runterbrechen, es ist einfach so, dass erlaubt ist was *einem selbst* gut gefällt und seinen persönlichen Ansprüchen an die Praxis am nächsten kommt.|wavey: 
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Tigersclaw (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

Sicher ist es immer eine individuelle entscheidung. Jeder hat seine Gründe wieso dies oder jenes 

Aber ich glaube trotzdem, das junge Angler mehr Duplon und erfahrene Angler (zum "alten Fuchs"schiel) mehr Korkgriffe haben


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

Da habe ich mal einen Link, was es alles für tolle Materialien gibt, die nicht wirklich teuer sind. Es kommt drauf an, wer was draus macht. 

http://www.mehr-als-werkzeug.de/cat...m;jsessionid=FF50150A6B81158E77FB791266A88C71


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> Sicher ist es immer eine individuelle entscheidung. Jeder hat seine Gründe wieso dies oder jenes
> 
> Aber ich glaube trotzdem, das junge Angler mehr Duplon und erfahrene Angler (zum "alten Fuchs"schiel) mehr Korkgriffe haben



Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich dir versichern, dass der Einsatzzweck der Rute das Griffmaterial bestimmt. An einer Naturköderrute für Norwegen ist Kork, wie Perlen vor die Säue geworfen und an einer Trottingrute ist Duplon ein augenkrebserregender Stilbruch. So wird ein Schuh daraus!


----------



## vermesser (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

Also demächst klebt hier einer Froschmuschileder mit Kleber aus burmesischen Jungfrauenmenstruation bei Vollmond auf seine Rute.

Im Prinzip hat Andal Recht...der Einsatzzweck bestimmt das Material und die persönliche Vorliebe.

Erinnert Ihr Euch an Eure ersten Ruten? Stippen, mit oder ohne Ringen...nur angerauht, gar kein Griffmaterial? Hat es die Fische gejuckt?

Im Prinzip is es hier das gleiche wie in der Diskussion um DEN Köder...man kann vieles, aber man muss nicht und fängt trotzdem.

Ich bevorzuge den pragmatischen Mittelweg...


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

Mit der Köderdiskussion kannst du es nicht vergleichen.

Hier geht es ja nicht um fix und fertige Stöcke, wie edel, oder banal sie auch sein mögen. Hier geht es um die Erweiterung des Begriffes Angelrute. Ob der Zwirn, welcher die Ringe hält, rot, oder blau ist, spielt technisch nicht die geringste Rolle. Das ist reine Optik, pure Frage des Geschmackes. Man könnte ebenso gut das untere Ende der Rute mit Leim beschmieren und Sand drüber streuen. An der Funktion ändert sich nichts.

Rutenbau ist eben Angelrutenkauf plus.


----------



## vermesser (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

Du kannst die Ringe sogar mit ordinärem Isoband festkleben...und die Endkappe durch einen Korken ersetzen...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



Andal schrieb:


> Rutenbau ist eben Angelrutenkauf plus.


|good:, genau meine Meinung #6


----------



## Pippa (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

Ich kann mich zwischen schwarzem Duplon, farbigem Duplon und Kork einfach nicht entscheiden #c

Deshalb:


----------



## Bobster (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



Pippa schrieb:


> Ich kann mich zwischen schwarzem Duplon, farbigem Duplon und Kork einfach nicht entscheiden #c
> 
> Deshalb:


 

Dachte erst Du kommst aus *Dortmund *


----------



## Pippa (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Dachte erst Du kommst aus *Dortmund *



Hihihi 

Fällt mir jetzt erst auf |uhoh:
Wie kann Duplon noch gleich eingefärbt werden?

[Verkaufe streng limitierte BVB-Fanrute. Bei Interesse bitte PN]


----------



## Siever (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*

Ich habe mich jetzt übrigens tatsächlich für eine Mischung von Kork und Duplon entschieden. Im Prinzip soll das Griffteil eine Mischung aus der Mitchell Mag Lite pro und der Major Craft Basspara und Volkey sein... . Also ein optisch moderneres Stöckchen. Ich denke da passt eine Mischung ganz gut.


----------



## Bobster (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



Siever schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt übrigens tatsächlich für eine Mischung von Kork und Duplon entschieden. Im Prinzip soll das Griffteil eine Mischung aus der Mitchell Mag Lite pro und der Major Craft Basspara und Volkey sein... . Also ein optisch moderneres Stöckchen. Ich denke da passt eine Mischung ganz gut.


 
Kompromisslos lebt/angelt/fischt es sich eben kürzer


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kork oder Duplon- was gefällt euch besser?*



Siever schrieb:


> Und bei den Ruten von der Stange haben bis auf einige Karpfenruten eigentlich alle Kork bei mir. Duplon ist zwar moderner, aber ich finde es irgendwie komisch...


Wer Kork mag, der wird mit Duplon dauernd in der Hand nicht glücklich! (Pfui Teufel-Zeug Duplon, wie mad mal so schön sagte, immer so ein bischen wie in ein feuchtes Höschen )
Wenn man Duplon komisch findet, sollte man einfach (gar) keins verwenden! #6 
Für mich ist das Zeugs einfach nur billig und pfui, mal von der Weichmachern und Allergenen ganz zu schweigen. 
Ist aber meine persönliche Einstellung zu Angelrutengriffen, die zum Glück auch weitestgehend von meiner anglerischen Umwelt geteilt wird.


----------

